# Focal ES KX3 3" speakers, Mosconi pico 2 amplifer



## Running.Amok (May 17, 2018)

focal es KX3 3" speakers new.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332720666437

Mosconi Pico 2 amplifier new.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332720672731


----------

